# Anyone who has had to drink from a canteen will understand



## squatting dog (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Aug 13, 2022)

Nothing like drinking water that is 90°. Or water out of a  stream with a purification tablet dissolved in it. Damn stuff smells and tastes like *Clorox. *


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 14, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> View attachment 234340


 
Haven't been able to drink Kool aid since.


----------

